# Med Math Power Point



## uscgk9 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for a power point presentation that covers med math for paramedics. Something that talks about the use of the formulas.

Thanks,

Mark S.
NREMT-P


----------



## MMiz (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure a PowerPoint exists, but I can't find out.  I did find:

IV and Drug Calculations for Busy Paramedics (PDF)


----------



## uscgk9 (Sep 13, 2008)

That was a big help. it give me a good starting point without having to reinvent the wheel.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here ya go! 

http://www.templejc.edu/dept/ems/do...mesterParamedic/Pharmacology/Calculations.ppt

R/r 911


----------

